# Project Kingston: Reference images



## Yao

_Disclosure: These images are for reference only. This watch project is in no way shape or form connected to or sanctioned by EON Productions or Rolex S.A._


----------



## NWP627

Thanks Bill
N


----------



## Thieuster

The second pic is remarkable: the 'Bond' strap (what was the name before? regimental strap?) is too small, as noticed on an other part of this forum. I think that the people who made that movie didn't bother about 18, 20 or 22 mm... 

Without wanting to open a can of worms: Mr Yao, did you consider a strap or bracelet with the watch? On the other hand, perhaps this pic shows that you could consider any kind of 'shoes' under the Kingston-watch! 
Menno


----------



## sschum

The strap in the last two pictures look different. :think: Can someone who is more tech-savy than me (i.e., everyone) get a close-up of the watch on those pictures (especially the second-to-last)? :thanks


----------



## Yao

*The strap in Dr. No.*

was a brown leather strap. It seems the famous "Bond" strap was introduced in the second movie.


----------



## SOS

Thieuster said:


> The second pic is remarkable: the 'Bond' strap (what was the name before? regimental strap?) is too small, as noticed on an other part of this forum. I think that the people who made that movie didn't bother about 18, 20 or 22 mm...
> 
> Without wanting to open a can of worms: Mr Yao, did you consider a strap or bracelet with the watch? On the other hand, perhaps this pic shows that you could consider any kind of 'shoes' under the Kingston-watch!
> Menno


The Nato came directly from the Directors watch, he looked at the brown strap and thought a navy issue would look more authentic for a naval officer so he took the strap off his watch and put it on the Rolex, right before the scene started filming.


----------



## tallguy

These are just too cool not to add to this thread.b-)

http://robertmaron.com/popup_image....tle=ROLEX SUBMARINER 6538 STEEL&area=C&page=1


----------



## Galpo

tallguy said:


> These are just too cool not to add to this thread.b-)
> 
> http://robertmaron.com/popup_image.php?type=D&id=17848&title=ROLEX%20SUBMARINER%206538%20STEEL&area=C&page=1


Very important reference shots, thank you,tallguy.
They seem to be silver hands, not gilt.
I must say it looks right to me (silver I mean).
The only gilt hand I know to look good are brushed,
like in vintage Seiko's.
The gloss ones always look a little over-to-the-bling-side.


----------



## tallguy

tallguy said:


> These are just too cool not to add to this thread.b-)
> 
> http://robertmaron.com/popup_image....tle=ROLEX SUBMARINER 6538 STEEL&area=C&page=1


Originally posted by timbo in the project kingston thread:-!


----------



## Reintitan

IMO, this post from the VRF shows the definitive version of the 6538. I say that because it has all of the elements associated with the archetypal vintage big crown Sub: glossy dial with gilt lettering except for the depth rating which is silver; gilt hands with the big meatball on the seconds hand; red triangle on the bezel insert; and minute track on the dial.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/20759...age/1230653644

Note: Please don't post the pictures separately here. They're not mine and they are copyrighted by the owner of this watch. So just link to the post on VRF.


----------



## Yao

Thanks Gerard for the images. I saved them. The insert shown is what I will use as a reference for the red triangle insert.



Reintitan said:


> IMO, this post from the VRF shows the definitive version of the 6538. I say that because it has all of the elements associated with the archetypal vintage big crown Sub: glossy dial with gilt lettering except for the depth rating which is silver; gilt hands with the big meatball on the seconds hand; red triangle on the bezel insert; and minute track on the dial.
> 
> http://www.network54.com/Forum/20759...age/1230653644
> 
> Note: Please don't post the pictures separately here. They're not mine and they are copyrighted by the owner of this watch. So just link to the post on VRF.


----------



## tallguy

Everybody seen this cool site? Nice photos!

http://bjsonline.com/watches/articles/0018_1.shtml

_All shoulderless Rolex Submariners should have black gloss dials and are known as the James Bond due to the sporting of one by Mr. Connery in Goldfinger. It looks like he is wearing the military issue A/6538: Nato strap, fixed bars , large 8mm crown but no minute markers first five minutes on the bezel insert. For me the only true James Bond Rolex Submariner is the new ref. 6538 model._
​


----------



## k7lro

tallguy said:


> Everybody seen this cool site? Nice photos!
> 
> http://bjsonline.com/watches/articles/0018_1.shtml
> 
> _All shoulderless Rolex Submariners should have black gloss dials and are known as the James Bond due to the sporting of one by Mr. Connery in Goldfinger. It looks like he is wearing the military issue A/6538: Nato strap, fixed bars , large 8mm crown but no minute markers first five minutes on the bezel insert. For me the only true James Bond Rolex Submariner is the new ref. 6538 model._​


Images from the article:


----------



## bompi

Simply great ...
Very exciting project as well !


----------



## k7lro

The white minute hand looks out of place. I wonder if that was as the result of having the watch serviced?


----------



## Thieuster

Hello All,


There's a shop in Maastricht selling vintage watches. The first time I visited them must been 20 odd years ago. (I think that these visits started my queste for classic watches). 
Anyway, they have an online store too. And they state that they are selling Bond-like (Dr No) watches. 

I don't know the rules about posting the address of commercial websites :-s, but if you google on 'antique jewelry maastricht', it's the third from above. Go to their site (also in English) and have a look.

(As someone stated on an other watch forum: "It's seems that Maastricht has become the centre of watch-gravity in Holland' ).

And if I broke a forum rule: please remove this posting.

Menno


----------



## cpotters

*Re: Maybe we should call it a "Yaeger-Bond"*

I thought I'd share this image I just came across. I have never seen this image of a 6538 before, but this definitely puts a little extra "beef" into the working image of this watch.

And, no, this is not an advertisement: just a working guy wearing the tools of his trade.

Maybe we should call it a "Yaeger-Bond" (click on the color image of Col. Yaeger and you'll get a large format, hi-resolution image of him with that 6538 - looks like a gilt dial with minute markers on the dial)

http://rolexblog.blogspot.com/2008/11/chuck-yeagerss-rolexthe-right-stuff.html


----------



## J.B. Books

*Re: Maybe we should call it a "Yaeger-Bond"*



cpotters said:


> I thought I'd share this image I just came across. I have never seen this image of a 6538 before, but this definitely puts a little extra "beef" into the working image of this watch.
> 
> And, no, this is not an advertisement: just a working guy wearing the tools of his trade.
> 
> Maybe we should call it a "Yaeger-Bond" (click on the color image of Col. Yaeger and you'll get a large format, hi-resolution image of him with that 6538 - looks like a gilt dial with minute markers on the dial)
> 
> http://rolexblog.blogspot.com/2008/11/chuck-yeagerss-rolexthe-right-stuff.html


Definitely a cool find. Thanks for adding it.


----------



## T Bone

Thieuster said:


> Hello All,
> 
> There's a shop in Maastricht selling vintage watches. The first time I visited them must been 20 odd years ago. (I think that these visits started my queste for classic watches).
> Anyway, they have an online store too. And they state that they are selling Bond-like (Dr No) watches.
> 
> I don't know the rules about posting the address of commercial websites :-s, but if you google on 'antique jewelry maastricht', it's the third from above. Go to their site (also in English) and have a look.
> 
> (As someone stated on an other watch forum: "It's seems that Maastricht has become the centre of watch-gravity in Holland' ).
> 
> And if I broke a forum rule: please remove this posting.
> 
> Menno


Could you at least post the name of the shop? Finding it so far has eluded me (Google searches will vary with time).


----------



## timbo

I found a very interesting milsub version of the 6538, with an incredible story:





> There are more questions than answers about the A/6538. The few examples that have appeared all share the same unusual characteristics. Not one of them has a serial number; all have the previously unknown model number 6540 stamped inside the case back and then carefully crossed out. All bear the manufacturing stamp for the third quarter of 1957; all have most unusual bezels and Explorer-style 3/6/9 dials. These were the first Rolex military Submariners; they were issued only to the elite Special Boat Squadron of the Royal Marines (the inspiration for the US Navy SEALS). The case has rudimentary fixed bars; the caseback has full military markings and is further marked by many years of a nylon G10 strap being in the same position. It seems that in 1961 the British Ministry of Defence ordered that all dials using radium be withdrawn and replaced by dials using tritium. The present watch retains its original dial due to the fact that it was lost on the beach. The story is interesting: a beachcomber with a metal detector found it buried beneath a foot or more of sand on his local beach. Unbelievably, the Oyster case had protected the watch from the action of the tide for over 40 years, keeping the movement dry and clean. The original glass was completely opaque as the sand being washed over it with the tides had acted like fine sandpaper. However, the glass required only the lightest of polishes before it sparkled like new.


----------



## Marc7300

Name of the watch store is "Steiner"



T Bone said:


> Could you at least post the name of the shop? Finding it so far has eluded me (Google searches will vary with time).


----------



## NWP627

That is indeed an interesting story, thank you.
N


----------



## Duarte

NWP627 said:


> That is indeed an interesting story, thank you.
> N


x 2 :-! Very interesting. Inspirational even...


----------



## Thieuster

I've had a lot of PMs regarding the name of the shop. I honestly wasn't sure one is allowed to post the name of a watch selling shop on the forum. That's why I had to use a cryptic discription.

I'm glad that Marc -we live in the same town!- decided that it's time to name the shop!

Menno


----------



## Thieuster

There are interesting pictures of a 1962 5508 on this website: http://forum.atgvintagewatches.com/showthread.php?t=610

It's a commercial site, so no further comments here.

Menno


----------



## NWP627

Thieuster said:


> There are interesting pictures of a 1962 5508 on this website: http://forum.atgvintagewatches.com/showthread.php?t=610
> 
> It's a commercial site, so no further comments here.
> 
> Menno


That watch is beautiful. Bill, will our Kingston have the minute ticks on the bezel up to 15?
N


----------



## Yao

*I will post the "final" layouts...*

in about a week or so depending on how much work I get done over the weekend. But one bezel will not have the 15 minute ticks and one bezel option will have it.



NWP627 said:


> That watch is beautiful. Bill, will our Kingston have the minute ticks on the bezel up to 15?
> N


----------



## tallguy

*Re: I will post the "final" layouts...*



Yao said:


> in about a week or so depending on how much work I get done over the weekend. But one bezel will not have the 15 minute ticks and one bezel option will have it.


The worst thing about this d*#% watch is going to be the decisions!!!!!!o|o|o|


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

*Re: I will post the "final" layouts...*

Same problem really for ALL of Bill's offerings - making up your mind.


----------



## ntr

*Re: I will post the "final" layouts...*



tallguy said:


> The worst thing about this d*#% watch is going to be the decisions!!!!!!o|o|o|


I do agree... I wonder whether it is reasonnable to order several configurations o|:-s


----------



## Thieuster

Thieuster said:


> There are interesting pictures of a 1962 5508 on this website: http://forum.atgvintagewatches.com/showthread.php?t=610
> 
> It's a commercial site, so no further comments here.
> 
> Menno


And here's an other one: 
# 310124471177







on the Bay. Pictures are really large. They give a good impression of various details, I think,

Menno


----------



## Darkman

Here's a great look at the original - can zoom it up super-close, too:

http://www.sothebys.com/app/live/lot/LotDetail.jsp?lot_id=159532327


----------



## iFunky

some other reference pict




























Credit SteveP on VRF

and DrStrong's one :-x


----------



## Cowbiker

Just found this pic, pretty clear gator/croc texture

http://images.starpulse.com/Photos/Previews/Dr-No-james-bond-m03.jpg


----------



## Marc7300

Just stumbled across this pic on the web... Notice it's an early no crown guard Tudor!










With a big Brevet signed crown...









Cheers Marc

ps: pics courtesy of www.bubblebackclub.com


----------



## Cowbiker

iFunky said:


> ...


I do love that tropic crystal, really compliments the vintage look of the piece.


----------



## Marc7300

Yes... and imagine this watch with "Kingston" on the dial!
Can't wait....lol

Cheers Marc


----------



## Cowbiker

...and no domed acrylic crystal. b-)An option I'd happily spring for.


----------



## Tetraflop

Makes waiting not easier....










________
Dietmar


----------



## Marc7300

Elijah Craig is my favorite whiskey too... The name also reminds me of his brother Daniel


----------



## tallguy

*gilt dial and hands*

here's a nice gilt dial and hands: http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?t=25794


----------



## lisaray

Its an nice images ...the same problems they r offering in the bills...I need a update for that..


----------



## sunster

*Re: gilt dial and hands*

This one is courtesy of Rolex website


----------



## 66Cooper

*Re: gilt dial and hands*

Interesting picture. Not the same model but is it from the same year? That second hand is cool. A tiny lume dot at the very end. Useful


----------



## TheDude

FYI, the place to see images is the Vintage Rolex Forum. They have an entire dial reference section. It's a documentation project of sorts.

This is the section for Subs.

http://vintagerolexforum.info/vrf/subs.html


----------



## HappyJack

This is a friend's 6536 - inherited from his father, who bought it new. He says he wears it as a travel watch because it's not flashy and doesn't draw attention, yet is smart enough for business meetings...


----------



## 66Cooper

What a watch! Can only imagine the kind of traveling that could be done with a watch like that.

So, bored at work and been thinking a lot about all of this and decided to go back through the first 4 Bonds and take screens of all and any shots with watches in them. Just finished Dr. No and From Russia. Took almost 150 of Dr. No alone. Funny thing is I am not really sure what to do with them all now


----------



## Dent99

That is in stunning condition! Unlike your friend I wouldn't be able to bring myself to wear such a valuable watch.


----------



## HappyJack

Well, he had no idea what it was worth - just that it was an old Rolex and had been his father's. Apparently it originally went to his brother, so he traded with his brother and swapped the Rolex for a new Tag Heuer and some (perhaps a few hundred) cash!

He reckons he'd like to get a Panerai. I told him he could probably sell it and get a couple of Panerai..!

Funnily enough, though I completed the Kingston survey and was invited to sign up, I didn't take up the plank-owner offer, becuase I couldn't really see the attraction of an old ND Rolex. Having seen this one, I really can, now.


----------



## Dent99

HappyJack said:


> Well, he had no idea what it was worth - just that it was an old Rolex and had been his father's. Apparently it originally went to his brother, so he traded with his brother and swapped the Rolex for a new Tag Heuer and some (perhaps a few hundred) cash!
> 
> He reckons he'd like to get a Panerai. I told him he could probably sell it and get a couple of Panerai..!
> 
> Funnily enough, though I completed the Kingston survey and was invited to sign up, I didn't take up the plank-owner offer, becuase I couldn't really see the attraction of an old ND Rolex. Having seen this one, I really can, now.


I'd trade a new Tag for a $30,000 vintage Rolex any day of the weeK!


----------

